# how to reset service indicator



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well decided to service the car. Did all the bits but the service indicator is still showing in the dash display
is there a way to remove it with out using vagcom


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

To reset the service indicator

1. switch off ignition.
2. Press the right hand button on the dash and hols whilst switching on the ignition.
3. The display should now read SERVICE.
4. Immediately press and hold the left hand dash button until SERVICE is cleared from the display. (On some cars you need to twist the left button instead).

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above & it will then be set to annual/fixed service regime.
Hoggy.


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for that


----------



## uncle nick (Jun 30, 2016)

This site is absolutely amazing, all the info anyone would every need!
Search and ye shall find. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

uncle nick said:


> This site is absolutely amazing, all the info anyone would every need!
> Search and ye shall find.
> Thanks guys!


Ask and very quickly *Hoggy* will be here with an answer


----------



## McLovin999 (Oct 20, 2016)

uncle nick said:


> This site is absolutely amazing, all the info anyone would every need!
> Search and ye shall find.
> Thanks guys!


I completely agree. Great site and members!! Vast amount of knowledge that's helping me out.

Cheers


----------



## Futura (Dec 14, 2015)

Well many years later thanks!!


----------

